# touching of heart warmer?



## msleonas (Jun 18, 2013)

Any info on this? It is not mine just trying to figure out who made it, where it is from, what it was used for.

 thanks


----------



## epackage (Jun 18, 2013)

Very interested to see what comes of this... I am having trouble making out the word 'touching' though, almost looks like a different word.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 19, 2013)

That's crazy....There is some pretty odd stuff embossed on antique bottles. Hope someone knows.


----------



## msleonas (Jun 19, 2013)

was thinking the same thing about it not being touching.  Maybe touch up the heart warmer? 

 Like as in touch up something, make a polish or something like that?


----------



## msleonas (Jun 19, 2013)

meant like a polish!


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 19, 2013)

It is Touching of Heart Warmer:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/newlyn-antiques/8245865567/in/set-72157627588590114/lightbox/


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 19, 2013)

We need Gunth on this. Maybe it's just an old cough syrup with some booze in it that (for a moment) makes your heart feel warmer?


----------



## epackage (Jun 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  2find4me
> 
> It is Touching of Heart Warmer:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/newlyn-antiques/8245865567/in/set-72157627588590114/lightbox/


 Nice find, now it would be nice if someone knew what the heck it was... Sometimes I scratch my head wondering why you can find so much info on the internet about one obscure item and then zilch about something like this...grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## botlguy (Jun 19, 2013)

It's not listed in Matt's book, as far as I could find, perhaps it's not a med but a cosmetic. Cobalt blue color (as in that link) leads me to that speculation.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 19, 2013)

I saw this Dark Green Bottle ''touching Of Heart Warmer that the link leads nowhere. Makes me think a new repro with so many colors. [8|]


----------



## epackage (Jun 19, 2013)

Why would anyone want to make a repro of bottle nobody knows about ???


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 19, 2013)

I should say a more modern bottle made for sales for nothing in particular. Made to look old like Wheaton? Where did it come from? If it's from the ground in an old tip I may think differently.


----------



## epackage (Jun 19, 2013)

It's such an odd name and we know it comes in clear, blue and maybe green, this type of thing drives someone like me insane...lol


----------



## botlguy (Jun 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> It's such an odd name and we know it comes in clear, blue and maybe green, this type of thing drives someone like me insane...lol


 Drives you insane? It's a short walk from where you are.[8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 19, 2013)

Which sanitarium you at, I'd like to meet ya. Maybe I can request a transfer.


----------



## epackage (Jun 19, 2013)

These things actually keep me awake at night, so I'm gonna stay away from this post before my head explodes!![]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2013)

So as to avoid any explosions, I think the source of these is Taiwan.

 The cobalt image 2find4me posted is from a page containing Australian glass. Look at the next image of the "maker's mark."

http://www.flickr.com/photos/newlyn-antiques/sets/72157627588590114/detail/?page=3 I read that as "Mind Art Studio, Inc."


----------



## epackage (Jun 19, 2013)

It appears so, he is another of their bottles, I guess my head will remain attached until the next WHATZIT?

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/COBALT-BLUE-BOTTLE-BY-MIND-ART-STUDIO-INC-/230623747500?afsrc=1&nma=true&si=Vd5MQ%252BedlaYOqt9n0mxOyRAv%252FUc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 19, 2013)

Exploding of blown mind! [][] Can I be released now?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry for the huge image above. It came from this fleabay offering: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COBALT-APOTHECATHY-BOTTLE-JAR-cobalt-blue-MIND-ART-STUDIO-VINTAGE-/360641511329?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f7e8bfa1

 Maybe Japan, via Taiwan...

Another Mind art offering...


----------



## epackage (Jun 19, 2013)

Mindart Was Founded In Fukuoka, Japan In 1982. We Opened Our Tokyo Office And Showroom In 1987, And Incorporated The Company The Same Year. In 1992 We Increased Our Capitalization To 16 Million Yen. We Established Our Import Division In 1995.

 Our Distribution Center In Utsunomiya, North Of Tokyo, Has Been Serving Customers All Over Japan Since 1990.

 Mindart Has Been Involved In All Aspects Of Design, Production, And Distribution Of A Full Range Of Products For The Home And Office. We Also Have Extensive Experience In Designing For Print And Other Media, And Produce All Our Own Catalogs And Promotional Material.

 For Over Ten Years Mindart Has Acted As A Japan Distributor For Products From All Over The World. We Present Our Product Lineup In Major Trade Shows In Japan And Asia.
 From The World, To Japan And Asia

 Mindart Is Expanding Its Field Of Business From Japan To All Asia. We Look Forward To Working With Our Partner Companies To Bring Their Products To Markets Throughout The Region. 


 Business Detail 


 Business Type : Importers 
 Products : *Cosmetic, Fragrance, Soap, Surfaceactive Agents, Glass Table Kitchenware, Furniture, Tableware (non-metallic) Bathroom Goods  *


----------



## botlguy (Jun 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Exploding of blown mind!Â [][] Can I be released now?


 Don't vacuums IMPLODE?


----------



## msleonas (Jun 19, 2013)

It is a repro then! I asked the owner to show me a picture of the bottom and here you go! It is from Mind Art.


----------



## msleonas (Jun 19, 2013)

It being a Japanese company is that why the wording is awkward maybe? Touching of heart warmth instead of something like a touch of heart warmth?


----------

